# كل ما يلزم عن اللغه الاٍنجليزيه ....تجده هنا !



## قلم حر (14 فبراير 2007)

قرأت هذا الموضوع في أحد المنتديات :
و أحببت أن أراه هنا 
-------------------------------------------------
مكتبه اللغه الاٍنجليزيه بكل ما للكلمه من معنى ​ 

موقع متعدد الوظائف 

http://www.dictionary.com/ 
قواميس :
http://www.m-w.com/home.htm 
http://www.onelook.com/ 
قواميس المرادفات (للحصول على كلمات تحمل معنى واحد​ 
http://www.wordsmyth.net/ 
http://www.thesaurus.com/ 
http://www.itools.com/lang/ (
موقع رائع
http://www.bartleby.com/61/ ​ 
مواقع لتعلم الكلمات الجديدة Vocabulary ​ 
http://syndicate.com/ 
http://www.getty.edu/research/tools/vocabulary/ 
http://www.superkids.com/a***/tools/words/ 
http://***ster.commnet.edu/grammar/vocabulary.htm 
وهذه بعض المواقع المفيدة.....,لتعلم اللغة الانجليزية , كلمات, قواعد, كتابة
http://www.englishday.com 
يحتوي الموقع على عدة طرق مشوقة تساعد في تعلم وتحسين مستوى اللغة الانجليزية
The British Council 
المجلس الثقافي البريطاني
http://www.sabri.org 
يحتوي الموقع على جميع وسائل تحسين مستوى اللغة الانجليزية من اختبارات وخلافه
http://www.spellcheck.net 
حسن من أخطاءك الإملائية من خلال هذا الموقع
http://www.englishlearner.com 
يحتوي الموقع على تمارين تفاعلية تساعد في حفظ الكلمات وإتقان القراءة وإجادة قواعد اللغة الانجليزية
http://***nz.com 
مرشد فوري عبرالانترنت لمساعدتك في تعلم قواعد اللغة الانجليزية
http://www.soon.org.uk 
يحتوي الموقع على نصائح تساعد في تعلم وتحسين اللغة الانجليزية
http://ccc.commnet.edu 
مرشد إلى تعلم قواعد اللغة الانجليزية ويوجد ما يقرب من خمسون اختبار تساعد في تحسين المستوى
http://www.collegeem.qc.ca 
يحتوي على العديد من الطرق والمواضيع التي تساعد في تعلم وتحسين قواعد اللغة الانجليزية
http://www.wsu.edu 
موقع يساعدك في تفادي الأخطاء الشائعة في استخدامات قواعد اللغة الانجليزية
http://www.esl-lounge.com 
يحتوي الموقع على العديد من الدروس لجميع المستويات
Toefl توفل
http://www.editenglish.com 
يحتوي الموقع على أمثلة واختبارات مبسطة ويعطي الفرصة للمتقدم لاختبارات التوفل
فللمعرفة مدى جاهزيته
http://www.english-vancouver.com 
يقدم مركز اللغة الانجليزية في فانكوفر بكندا عدة برامج خاصة باللغة الإنجليزية من ضمنها التجهيزلاختبارات التوفل
http://www.gettoefl.com 
موقع يساعد في الإعداد لاختبارات التوفل عبر الانترنت
http://www.testbooksonline.com 
يحتوي الموقع على عدة نماذج من الكتب والأشرطة و اسطوانات سي دي تساعد في إعداد المتقدم لاختبارات التوفل
http://www.testmagic.com 
يحتوي على معلومات عن التوفل تساعد في الرفع من درجات المتقدم لاختبارات التوفل
http://testwise.com/ 
نظرة على اختبارات التوفل
http://www.scholarstuff.com 
يحتوي على معلومات عن اختباراللغة الانجليزية كلغة أجنبية
http://www.toefl.org 
الموقع الرسمي للتوفل
http://www.freeenglish.net/english/index.asp 
الموقع مفيد لتعلم المحادثة
http://www.es1261.8m.com/ 
http://www.better-english.com/exerciselist.html 
http://www.englishpractice.com/ 
أيضا مواقع لتعلم الانكليزية
هناك موقع لقاموس اللغة الانجليزية​ 
http://www.m-w.com/ 
http://www.dictionry.com/ 
وهذا موقع لتعلم قواعد اللغة الانكليزية أيضا
http://www.edunet.com/english/grammar/toc.cfm 
وهذا موقع فيه دروس أسبوعية
http://www.englishpage.com/ 
موقع يحول النص المكتوب إلى صوت مسموع
http://www.bell-labs.com/project/tts/voices.html 
وهذا موقع للترجمة
http://www.cimos.com/tradnet.htm 
http://www.learnenglish.org.uk/welcome_arabic.html 
موقع مجاني يساعد على تحسين مستواك في اللغة ,من المعهد البريطاني. 
http://www.antimoon.com/ 
هنا ستجد الطرق المثلى لتعلم اللغة
http://www.english-at-home.com/ 
http://www.tolearnenglish.com/ 
www.englishtown.com/ 
http://www.englishbaby.com/ 
http://www.study.com/ ​ 
منقوووووووووووول
---------------------------------------
أخيرا :
موقع جوجل الشهير متعدد اللغات ( و منها العربيه ) لترجمه ( الكلمات و النصوص و مواقع النت بشكل كامل ) :
http://www.google.com/translate_t​ 
و هذه اٍضافه رائعه من الأخ ريمون نضعها هنا حتى يقرأها كل من يدخل الموضوع :
*موضوع جمييييييييييييييل جدا و مفيد*
*وهذا موقع لترجمة المواقع و النصوص*
*www.systransoft.com*
*http://www.freetranslation.com/*
*http://babelfish.altavista.com/*
*http://www.humanitas-international.o...more-trans.htm*​


----------



## قلم حر (14 فبراير 2007)

هذا الموقع أنصح به طلاب المدارس ففيه :
فحص لمستواك اللغوي بطريقه ممتازه و سهله .
و أيضا فيه دروس .​ 
http://www.francesking.co.uk/test/default.asp​ 
جربوه ......أكيد هايعجبكم .​ 
موفقون .​


----------



## tina_tina (14 فبراير 2007)

انت فظييييييييييييييييييع يا سمردلى
المواقع تحفة بجد
ربنا يخليك للمنتدى


----------



## قلم حر (14 فبراير 2007)

tina_tina قال:


> انت فظييييييييييييييييييع يا سمردلى
> المواقع تحفة بجد
> ربنا يخليك للمنتدى


يا رافعه معنوياتي على طول .
ربنا يبارك حياتك و يملاها نعمه فوق نعمه .
( هابي فالانتاين ) .


----------



## tina_tina (14 فبراير 2007)

السمردلي قال:


> يا رافعه معنوياتي على طول .
> ربنا يبارك حياتك و يملاها نعمه فوق نعمه .
> ( هابي فالانتاين ) .


 

صدقنى ما بجامل
دى حقيقة:smil12: 
وهابى فلانتين تو يو


----------



## jim_halim (14 فبراير 2007)

هههههههههه أيه كل المواقع دي ... 

موضوع شامل بجد ... متهيألي الواحد مش ها يدور علي مواقع قواميس و تعليم الإنجليزية تاني 

شكراً ليك


----------



## قلم حر (14 فبراير 2007)

أرجو اٍبلاغي عن أي رابط لا يعمل ( برساله خاصه أفضل ) ......حتى نحذفه و نبحث له عن بديل مناسب ( اٍن وجدنا ) .
بارككم الرب و حفظكم .


----------



## قلم حر (14 فبراير 2007)

tina_tina قال:


> صدقنى ما بجامل
> دى حقيقة:smil12:
> وهابى فلانتين تو يو


و أنا عن جد بقول ( و بدون مجامله ) : دايما بترفعي معنوياتي بتشجيعك .
ربنا يوفقك كمان و كمان .
( هابي فالانتاين ) لتاني مره .


----------



## قلم حر (14 فبراير 2007)

jim_halim قال:


> هههههههههه أيه كل المواقع دي ...
> 
> موضوع شامل بجد ... متهيألي الواحد مش ها يدور علي مواقع قواميس و تعليم الإنجليزية تاني
> 
> شكراً ليك


شكرا لك على تعليقك الجميل ....مما يدفعني أكثر للبحث .
ربنا يوفقك في كل أعمالك .

هابي فالنتاين تو يو .


----------



## قلم حر (14 فبراير 2007)

تم تثبيت الموضوع للأهميه .


----------



## تريزا (14 فبراير 2007)

حلو اوى مجهودك رائع

الف شكر


----------



## قلم حر (14 فبراير 2007)

تريزا قال:


> حلو اوى مجهودك رائع
> 
> الف شكر


دا واجبنا .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .
و أنا مستعد للمساعده في أي موضوع هنا أو في القسم العلمي كمان .
أطلبو أي حاجه .......ممكن جدا أساعدكم فيها .
أهلا بيكي ......ربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## Scofield (14 فبراير 2007)

*موضوع جمييييييييييييييل جدا و مفيد
وهذا موقع لترجمة المواقع و النصوص
www.systransoft.com
http://www.freetranslation.com/
http://babelfish.altavista.com/
http://www.humanitas-international.org/newstran/more-trans.htm

*


----------



## قلم حر (16 فبراير 2007)

شكرا لك أخي ريمون ......اٍضافه قيمه جدا جدا .
و قد تمت اٍضافة مداخلتك للموضوع الرئيسي .


----------



## gako (20 فبراير 2007)

*بجد مش عارفه اقولك ايه مواقع خطيره ومفيده جدا ربنا يعوضك تعبك.:yahoo: *


----------



## gako (20 فبراير 2007)

*لو سمحت ساعدنى لنا عايزه اتعلم اللغه الانجليزيه كويس بس كل المواقع اللى انت منزله انجليزى وانا مش فهمه منها حاجه رشحلى موقع معين يساعدنى ويكون بيكلم عربى وانجليزى 
شكرااااا*


----------



## قلم حر (21 فبراير 2007)

gako قال:


> *لو سمحت ساعدنى لنا عايزه اتعلم اللغه الانجليزيه كويس بس كل المواقع اللى انت منزله انجليزى وانا مش فهمه منها حاجه رشحلى موقع معين يساعدنى ويكون بيكلم عربى وانجليزى *
> *شكرااااا*


أهلا و سهلا .
أيه رأيك بالموقع دا :
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=15649
يبدأ من الأبجديه !!
و فيه كتابه مع صوت كمان .
على فكره : فيه 11 لغه مش بس اٍنجليزي .
يا ريت يعجبك .


----------



## gako (21 فبراير 2007)

*ميرسى اوى على تعبك بس ممكن تجيبلى موقع للقواعد وشرحها ومعلش بتعبك.*


----------



## meraaa (22 فبراير 2007)

متهيالى كده ياسمردلى الواحد مش هيبقه محتاج ياخد كورس انجليزى بعد كل المواقع دى 
ربنا يخليك ياسمردلى وتفيدنا كده دايما ربنا يعوض تعبك


----------



## قلم حر (22 فبراير 2007)

gako قال:


> *ميرسى اوى على تعبك بس ممكن تجيبلى موقع للقواعد وشرحها ومعلش بتعبك.*


أنت تؤمر :
هذا موقع يشرح اللغه الاٍنجليزيه باللغه العربيه .
http://www.english4arab.net/
أتمنى أن يفيدك .


----------



## قلم حر (22 فبراير 2007)

meraaa قال:


> متهيالى كده ياسمردلى الواحد مش هيبقه محتاج ياخد كورس انجليزى بعد كل المواقع دى
> ربنا يخليك ياسمردلى وتفيدنا كده دايما ربنا يعوض تعبك


شكرا جزيلا لكي .
ربنا يملا حياتك فرح و سلام .


----------



## gako (22 فبراير 2007)

بجد مش عارفه اقولك ايه موقع خطير جدا ربنا يخليك ومره تانى بشكرك .


----------



## قلم حر (23 فبراير 2007)

gako قال:


> بجد مش عارفه اقولك ايه موقع خطير جدا ربنا يخليك ومره تانى بشكرك .


لا شكر على واجب .
نحن ( جميعا ) نتمنى أن نخدم بعضنا بعضا .
كويس اٍن الموقع عجبك .
لا تتردد في طلب ما يلزمك .
ربنا يوفقك كمان و كمان .
سلام و نعمه .


----------



## girl_in_jesus (23 مارس 2007)

*ربنا يباركك يا سمردلى
شغلك رائعه بجد
وموضع هايل جدااا ومتكامل​*


----------



## قلم حر (24 مارس 2007)

girl_in_jesus قال:


> *ربنا يباركك يا سمردلى​*
> *شغلك رائعه بجد*
> 
> *وموضع هايل جدااا ومتكامل*​


شكرا لتعليقك الجميل .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (22 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: كل ما يلزم عن اللغه الاٍنجليزيه ....تجده هنا !*

موضوع رائع جدآ جدآ

و جايب كل المواقع اللى تنفع كل المستويات و كل الاعمار 

الف الف الف شكر على كل المواقع الجميلة دى 

ربنا يباركك و يعوض تعب خدمتك و محبتك​


----------



## قلم حر (20 مايو 2007)

*رد على: كل ما يلزم عن اللغه الاٍنجليزيه ....تجده هنا !*

ألف شكر للتشجيع .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## nadda (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كل ما يلزم عن اللغه الاٍنجليزيه ....تجده هنا !*

عمل جيد أرجوا التواصل معي على  ########### .
______________________________
يمنع وضع الاٍي ميلات علنا .
( قلم حر ) .


----------



## قلم حر (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كل ما يلزم عن اللغه الاٍنجليزيه ....تجده هنا !*



nadda قال:


> عمل جيد أرجوا التواصل معي على ########### .
> ______________________________
> يمنع وضع الاٍي ميلات علنا .
> ( قلم حر ) .


شكرا للتشجيع .
و ممكن مراسلتي بالرسائل الخاصه ( بعد نشاطك و تفعيل رسائلك الخاصه التي تتفعل بعد تعدد المشاركات هنا ) في المستقبل لأي طلب .
بالتوفيق .


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (20 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: كل ما يلزم عن اللغه الاٍنجليزيه ....تجده هنا !*

*مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور​*


----------



## ra.mi62 (22 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: كل ما يلزم عن اللغه الاٍنجليزيه ....تجده هنا !*

شكرا كتيرررررررررررررررررررررررر الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## ra.mi62 (22 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: كل ما يلزم عن اللغه الاٍنجليزيه ....تجده هنا !*

:yaka:الرب يباركك


----------



## rimonda (25 يونيو 2011)

عن جد انك فظيع من وين بدي ابدا ما عم بعرف دوختني بس الله يعطيك العافية لانه هالمواقع كلها مهمة


----------

